# Husky 125B Vacume?



## Joseph W Santora (Nov 19, 2020)

Does anyone know if the vacuum attachment sold with the 125BVX fits the 125B?
Joe


----------



## furb (Nov 21, 2020)

I don’t have an answer but I think you would need to add the metal blade to the fan also.


----------



## Joseph W Santora (Nov 21, 2020)

furb said:


> I don’t have an answer but I think you would need to add the metal blade to the fan also.


Especially the new style blades. I'm wondering if the suction tube would mount up.


----------



## furb (Nov 21, 2020)

They show a different parts number for the side piece


----------



## Joseph W Santora (Nov 21, 2020)

Agreed. Yet both parts have the three tabs at the opening to the impeller.


----------



## furb (Nov 22, 2020)

I don’t see why they would be different. I think the echos have a switch so if that cover is open it kills spark. My the vacuum models have something different to mount that. I don’t have any here to swap around to see.


----------

